# what wood is good to smoke a fatties



## sawruff (Jul 17, 2010)

what wood is good to smoke a fatties   will be doing my first one tommor

thx Scott


----------



## ellymae (Jul 17, 2010)

It all depends on what you have available. I like oak, or hickory, or cherry, or whatever I have...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 17, 2010)

It's all up to you I really like apple, cherry, pear, peach but then it's all available to me. Now I use chips and chunks and I have a gas sore right down the road that carries about 10 different types of woods. So what ever you can get your hands on and next time try a different wood to see if you like it.


----------



## sawruff (Jul 17, 2010)

well i have apple , cherry , hickory, so thx


----------

